# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Βοηθεια για scan στον κολωνο..

## denlinux

Καλησπερα σε ολη την παρεα.Θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας στο θεμα του scan στην περιοχη του κολωνου.Εν λογου που η πολυκατοικια μου δεν ειναι πολυ ψηλη μονο ενα τμημα της βλεπει καθαρα τον οριζοντα(και εχω οπτικη επαφη) και γι αυτο θα ηθελα καποιον ,αν εχει βεβεαια τον ελευθερο χρονο και τον εξοπλισμο για να κανουμε το σκαναρισμα.εγω μεχρι στιγμης διαθετω μονο πιατο 80αρι.θα θελα πρωτα να βεβεωθω οτι μπορω να συνδεθω καπου και επειτα να αγορασω εξοπλισμο....Κερναω καφεδακι και πιτσες..

Ευχαριστω εκ των προταιρων.

----------


## denlinux

κανενας?

----------


## nikpanGR

Παρασκευή εάν δεν βρεθεί κάποιος άλλος νωρίτερα,, το απόγευμα μετα την δουλειά μου !17.00 και μετά μπορώ να έρθω με ενα LAPTOPAKI να κάνουμε το scan.PM me.

----------


## Chrisov

delinux δες τα Pm σου. Σου έχω στίλει το τηλέφωνο μου. Πάρε με να κανονίσουμε μιας και είμαστε κοντά


Φιλικά 
Δημήτρης

----------


## acoul

εάν ενδιαφέρεσαι για δημιουργία κόμβου κορμού, μπορώ να πεταχτώ για το καφεδάκι, την πανοραμική και το scan. Την Τετάρτη θα είναι ανοιχτή και η λέσχη για ότι χρειαστείς ...

----------


## denlinux

Ευχαριστω acoul , Ευχαριστω nikpanGR , αλλα καλυτερα να ερθει ο chrysov που μενει αρκετα κοντα μου.Μην σας ταλαιπωρω αδικα.Ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## Chrisov

Μίλησα παιδία με τον denlinux. Θα πάω να δώ τι γίνεται από κεί

----------


## denlinux

Τζιφος η δουλεια παλικαρια.Απογοητευτικα λιγο,γιατι δεν βγαινει καποιο link απο την ταρατσα μου(ειναι μονοκατοικια και ειμαι περιτρυγιρισμενος απο πολυκατοικιες).Ηρθε ο Chrysov και μου επιβαιβεωσε αυτο που φοβομουν.Υπαρχει μια πιθανοτητα για ενδιαμεσο link απο την απεναντι πολυκατοικια.Αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο ακομα.

----------


## Neuro

Δυστυχώς, μια καλή οπτική είναι η νούμερο ένα προϋπόθεση για σύνδεση στο δίκτυο και προοπτική για backbone. Σε αυτό άλλοι είναι προνομιούχοι και άλλοι όχι. Ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να μπορείς να συνδεθείς σαν client. Από ολότελα ...  ::

----------


## Chrisov

Δυστιχώς έτσι είναι, κλειστός από παντού, μόνο με μια μικρή επαφή πρός τον Αγ. Κών/νο, που δυστιχώς από κει δεν έχει τπτ.
Εν αναμονή να δούμε την πρόσβαση από δίπλα

----------

